# Smokey is home!



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Tony went and picked Smokey up the other night as a suprise.
Smokey is the sweetest thing ever! He loves to curl up by my hand when Im working on the computer.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is adorable! Can't wait to watch him grow up :-D We will constantly be begging for pictures...he's vv. unique :-D


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG! cutest little thing ever! congrats and Hi Smokey


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is gorgeous i love his coat, it is very unusual!
Congrats and enjoy him! x


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks 
I love his coloring, markings and fur.

He has tan spots on his face and under his tail is tan.
He is getting more and more silver on his legs.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> He is adorable! Can't wait to watch him grow up :-D We will constantly be begging for pictures...he's vv. unique :-D


^^ You took the words right out of my mouth!!!
He is so beautiful


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGosh! How adorable!! Hope you will post lots and lots of pictures of him growing up.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

I will post tons of pictures of him growing up


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my word, he is just adorable. I can't wait to see him grow up.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG he is sooooo ADORABLE!!!!!!! Congrats! What an AWESOME suprise! Is Smokey part poodle - his coat looks curly? OMG, I just can't get over how darn cute he is!!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

ADORABLE...love his curly hair.....


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hes a beautiful little boy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What cute little one. Love the curls.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

He is pure chi. His coat is actually wavy and not curly in person, but in pictures it does look curly.
He is starting to get random tan markings all over him,lol.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

ha really looks like a special little guy  , cant wait to see him grow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is just beyond adorable! His coat is so unique! I just love him! Congrats!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG I love him


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I to cant get over just how unique he is. Hes adorable, you got a special lil boy there xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute look forward to seeing him grow


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww he is sooo cute.....


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

